# Mother In Law Protection!!



## michux1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey Guys,

After watching the first 20 minutes of Prison Break and only having the first 4 minutes of the Heroes Season two premier, I came up with a feature that I am sure a lot of people would like to include as a "MUST HAVE" My mother in law decided while I was working late that "Dancing with the Stars" was more important than the shows I specifically was looking forward to watching. It would be great if we could have a channel lockout feature that prevents someone from changing the channel during certain recordings or season passes because they don't think that the shows that I pay to record are as important as watching Marie Osmund and Marc Cuban do a cha-cha. Obviously there would have to be a override to this feature, but I think that is easily solved with a 4 digit passcode. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE add this feature. Otherwise the next thing we may be Tivo-ing could be my trial on court TV.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Turn on KidZone.


----------



## michux1 (Nov 26, 2005)

That merely blocks channels and limits recording ability. I need something that keeps the show on while it is set to record unless I specifically authorize the channel change. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Are you sure KidZone doesn't prevent channel changes from over-riding pre-set recordings? I could've sworn it did.


----------



## michux1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I am sure....I tried it already. Kidzone prevents someone from changing channels to any adult or non-kid channels. It's basically the v-chip for Tivo. I did not find a setting that prevents channel changes during recording. In fact....it becomes more of a hassle for me because I have to enter a code every time I wnat to watch something.....recording or not. If I am wrong for some reason, someone please let me know how to do this. I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

What if you set the parental controls and say all the channels are adult or restricted?


Edit. Well I tried that idea and it didn't work using parental controls. You can still force the channels to change, just can't see them.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Curious how your mother in law responded when you confronted her about altering "your" property


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

Rocketslc said:


> What if you set the parental controls and say all the channels are adult or restricted?
> 
> Edit. Well I tried that idea and it didn't work using parental controls. You can still force the channels to change, just can't see them.


So I tried again using KidZone. I set it up so none of the channels were kid approved. This works. without the pass code you can't watch anything nor change the channels.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Rocketslc said:


> So I tried again using KidZone. I set it up so none of the channels were kid approved. This works. without the pass code you can't watch anything nor change the channels.


Unfortunately, your Mother In Law doesn't like Barney.

-Roll


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you're going to make it so you can't watch anything at all, you might as well hide the remote and disconnect the TiVo's output. Plug a coax directly into the TV and give her the TV remote.


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

Arcady said:


> If you're going to make it so you can't watch anything at all, you might as well hide the remote and disconnect the TiVo's output. Plug a coax directly into the TV and give her the TV remote.


Something along those lines will probably work in this situation.

Hook the Tivo to the TV using one of the AUX jacks using RCA connections and split the cable, assuming you do not have a cable box, to run directly into the TV's coax, switch the source of the TV to the coax, hide the tivo remote, give her the regular TV remote.

If you hook Tivo into your TV by coax, then you can try putting the box into standby mode and giving her the TV remote. Not really sure if that would work in standby mode if it goes to record. but worth a shot.

again, this might not work if you have a STB.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

thats what i do, with the in-laws and baby sitters....I have the harmony remote set up with 2 activities....Watch TV and Watch Tivo....


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

5 across the eyes.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

The obivious solution is to get a second recorder - less so would be to MIL the boot.


----------

